# Bilder in einem Video "bewegen"



## Hanselmann (7. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Zum Geburtstag meiner Eltern würde ich ihnen gerne ein kleines Video mit Bildern von ihnen machen. Dazu habe ich viele Bilder, die ich ursprünglich in eine Reihe bringen wollte, mit Übergängen eben. Ist zwar mehr als simpel, aber der Wille zählt. Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass das so ziemlich langweilig ist. Ich habe relativ oft gesehen, wie jemand ähnliches gemacht hat, die Bilder aber "bewegt" waren, also auf eine Stelle im Bild gezoomt wurder, dann über das Bild gefahren wurde.

Meine Frage: Wie mache ich das?Ich kann auf der Arbeit Adobe Premiere pro benutzen, geht, wenn ja wie, es damit? Wäre echt wichtig, vielen Dank schonmal. Ich hoffe die Frage ist nicht zu blöd.


----------



## 27b-6 (8. September 2005)

Moin!

 Du kannst natürlich Premiere dafür nutzen, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Einfach Bilder importieren - in Timeline ziehen und Skalierungs- und Positionswerte mit Keyframes animieren.
 Aber ein Tip von mir, benutze lieber eines der vielen preiswerten Programme für den Heimgebrauch (z.B. MAGIX Fotos auf CD & DVD), weil einfacher und benutzerfreundlicher.


----------



## Hanselmann (8. September 2005)

Morgen,

vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort. Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar wie ich mit Premiere Pro und Keyframes den Effekt erzeugen kann? Kann mir das jemand kurz erklären oder gibt es ein Tutorial?

Ich habe mir von dem Magix mal die Demo gekauft, ist wirklich einfacher allerdings kann ich da nur "Schwenk von Links nach Rechts" usw. auswählen, das ist mir aber ein wenig zu unflexibel, gibt es nicht irgendein Programm wo man genau bestimmen kann wie sich die "Kamera" beweget und wohin gezoomt wird?

Wäre wirklich super wichtig, vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## 27b-6 (8. September 2005)

Ich wieder!

Also, wenn Du skalierst und gleichzeitig die Position eines Bildes verschiebst, dann simulierst Du eine Kamerafahrt. Das ist die einfachste Art der Animation.
Wenn Du an deiner Arbeit Premiere hast, dann wird es doch dort auch ein Handbuch geben und/oder jemanden der sich in Premiere auskennt. Reinschauen bzw. eben jenen fragen.


----------



## Hanselmann (8. September 2005)

Danke!

Ich habe gerade in der Pause ein bisschen rumversucht und es hat ganz gut geklappt!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und gute Hilfe!

Hanselmann


----------

